# Selbstgemacht



## Steve Deluxe (21. September 2008)

Moin Moin!!!:m

In diesem Threat könnt ihr alle Tipps einstellen, wie man sich selber billig irgendetwas herstellen kann.

Ich werde gleich mal beginnen.  
So könnt ihr euch eure Bleis selber herstellen.

Sucht euch einfach ein paar Steine mit dem gewünschten Gewicht. Gebt nun einen großen Tropfen Uhu oder Sekundenkleber darauf und wartet, bis der Kleber fast trocken ist und steckt dann einen Wirbel in den Tropfen.
*FERTIG* (Es könnte sein, dass der Wirbel noch nicht ganz hält und ihr noch ein bischen Kleber draufgeben müsst)

Und nun viel Spaß beim Basteln und schreibt auch noch ein paar Tipps rein.


----------



## sundangler (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Und das soll halten? Das bezweifel ich aber sehr wenn man ordentlich ausholt und rausfeuert.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Ja, ich fische fast nur noch mit diesen Bleien.

Du must nur ordentlich Kleber drauftun, dann wird das ganze steinhart.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Bissanzeiger:

Aus einem Kugelschreiber Feder und Mine entfernen und in die Schnur hängen.Bei starkem Wind kann man den Kuli mit Bleien beschweren.

Für die Nacht:

Durchsichtigen Kugelschreiber mit einem Knicklicht füllen.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Ich muss dich mal was anderes fragen, du bist doch erst 13, hast du überhaupt schon den Anglerschein???
Ich bin nämlich auch erst 14 und mache ihn im März.


----------



## Colophonius (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

@Baer:
Wie hängst du den Kuli denn in die Schnur? Mit auffädeln oder wie |uhoh:


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Nein am kulli sind doch diese clips, wo man den kulli auhcmit ans hemd hängen kann oder so !
Weißte was ich meine ?

mfg kleiner-zander


----------



## Steve Deluxe (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Mir ist selbst gerade noch ein Tipp eingefallen.:q

*Bissanzeiger*
Man braucht dazu nur einen Gummi und ein Streichholz.

Einfach mit dem Gummi das Streichholz an der Angel knapp vor der Rolle fixieren und die Schnur dazwischen einklemmen.
Bei einem Biss rutscht die Schnur heraus.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Hat keiner mehr Ideen???


----------



## moardin (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Jaja, mach mal langsam. Es sind ja schließlich nicht alle User gleichzeitig online...


----------



## zrako (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!!:m
> 
> In diesem Threat könnt ihr alle Tipps einstellen, wie man sich selber billig irgendetwas herstellen kann.
> 
> ...


 

bis zu welchem gewicht soll das funktionieren????

ich schätze mal net mehr als 10gramm:q

solange du kein loch bohrst und/oder was anderes als uhu oder sekundenkleber verwendest kannste auf jeden falll kein ordentliches gewicht dranhängen.


----------



## Dart (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Hi Steve Deluxe
Es gibt im Anglerboard ein eigenes Forum für Bastler das sehr gut ist -> *Basteln und Selbermachen*
Da passt dein Posting eigentlich viel besser, und du wirst dort mehr Resonanz bekommen und besser fachsimpeln können, als unter Angeln Allgemein
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Steve Deluxe
> Es gibt im Anglerboard ein eigenes Forum für Bastler das sehr gut ist -> *Basteln und Selbermachen*
> Da passt dein Posting eigentlich viel besser, und du wirst dort mehr Resonanz bekommen und besser fachsimpeln können, als unter Angeln Allgemein
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


 
Richtig, da schieb ich´s auch hin.


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Richtig,!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Bin erst 13..Hab aber Jugendfischereischein..Und wenns klappt mach ich die Fischereiprüfung in Sommerferien..


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Hab jetzt mal ne Frage an dich,

wie oft habt ihr im Jahr die Prüfung??

Und habt ihr also ich denke das du in einem Verein bist (Fischereiverein) irgendwie Ermäßiungen oder könnt den Schein vorher machen ??


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Ist egal ob du in einem Verein bist oder nicht, ich bin es nicht, da es bei uns in der Nähe keine gibt, die schöne Gewässer haben..
Nein gibt keine Ermäßigungen..Wir haben 4 Wochenenden Theorie und dann die Theorie-Prüfung..

Aber jetzt wieder On Topic geht schließlich ums Selbsmachen..
Wenn noch irgendwas ist schreib ne PM.


----------



## Angler-Flo (22. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Servus Stefan,

man kann so sau viel selbst machen, Schwinspitzen zb. aus Chinesischen stäbchen zum essen mit Strohhalmen verkleben, oder äh ja Schwimmer aus alten Schwimmer aus plastik die man wieder durch wärme miteinander verbindet, oder Futterkörbe aus Rohre die man auf die länge die mans braucht zurechtsägt und dann löcher reinbohrt und karabinier einziehn, oder äh Löffelblinker wenn man einen Löffel nehmen vorne des teil absägen, zwei löcher reniborhn vorne und hinten vorne an drinling hinmachen hinten braucht an eigentlich nichts zweiter vllt. ein kleinen schlüsselring, oder, äh normale spinner mit draht, oben einen ring reinbiegen unten auch, aber mit driling dirn auf den drat ein klenies blei draufziehn oder bilnkerkorpus, und dann halt drüber ein spinnerblatt .... schon hast du einen blinker also dass sind so dinger, die ich mir mit einem kumpel ausgedacht habe. 

PS: mein kumpel und ich haben auch eine Schwingspitze gebaut zum abnehmen wir haben aus Sicherheitsnadeln ringe gemacht die man aber halt zum werfen dann wegmachen kann ... 

Melde mich dnan ab für zwei wochen nach England, hoffentlich konnte ich dir weng weiterhlefen bei den tipps um sachen selbst zu machen 

ach ja man kann auch gufis selbst machen schau mal in den thread "Gufis selbstmachen" des is von mir.


----------



## fisherb00n (22. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Den Löffelstiel kannste dann als Mefo-Blinker benutzen...


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

dann wünsch ioch dir viel spaß in england, was man auch noch selber machen kann sind boilies, denke das brauch ich dir nicht erklären uznd wenn dus nicht weißt, dann benutz mal die suche ;-)


----------



## nibbler001 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Hänger kanste ganz einfach aus ner Wäschekllammer machen.

Tropfen Kleber auf die Klammer (im #GRiffbereich) und dann Knicklicht ankleben.

Klammer einfach in die Schnurr Hängen.

Reicht meistens völlig aus. Wenn man am Fluß auf Grund Fischt erst Recht.


----------



## Angler-Flo (23. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Servus,

stimmt Swinger kann man so auch selbst bauen, habe ich auch schonmal gemacht aber schon ein bisschen her. Klar, dass mit den Boillies weiss ich. 

PS: bin in england mal an einen PC gekommen.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (26. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Hi allerseits!!!

Seht euch mal das an, und schaut vor allem auf den Bananenwobbler ganz am Anfang. http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1w0oQNeCdWY

So einen kann man sich ganz einfach selber bauen, man muss sich dazu nur aus einem gekrümmten Ast diese Form schnitzen. Dann bohrt man etwa 7-8 mm vor dem Anfang und Ende je ein Loch. Durch das vordere steckt man einen Wirbel und hinten kann man mit einem Stück Draht einen Drilling befestigen.
Dann kann man ihn noch mit wasserfesten Farben bemahlen.

Ich selbst hab mir schon ein paar von diesen Dingern gebaut und sie sehen genau so gut aus und schwimmen genau so verführerisch wie im Viedo.


----------



## Bienzli (26. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

kannst du mal ein fotos reinstellen, denn ich will auch mal fängige Wobbler selber bauen. 

lg adi


----------



## Angler-Flo (26. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Servus,

Stefan, kannst du mir vllt. mal ein paar bilder von deinen Superwobblern schicken, aber bitte per E-Mail, danke schonmal im vorraus. Hoffentlich sind die dann auch bei dir faenig das die Arbeit sich lohnt.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (27. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Schaut einfach mal auf mein Profil Und das Album  BANANENWOBBLER. - Da sind die Bilder.


----------



## Buster (27. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Deine Kindergarten-Bastelstunde wollte ich ja eigentlich unkommentiert lassen - aber die Bilder Deiner Wobbler lassen mich befürchten das Du auch noch so unbedarft und verantwortungslos sein könntest mit dem Ding zu fischen.
Nicht alles was wie ein Angelgerät aussieht ist auch tatsächlich ein Angelgerät.
Nur weil ein buntes Stück Holz mit Haken und Wirbel dran einem Bananenwobbler ähnelt sollte man damit noch lange nicht einem Lebewesen nachstellen.
Was glaubst Du eigentlich was mit Deinem Stück Holz passiert wenn sich aus versehen mal ein Hecht daran verirrt?!?
Dein Machwerk wird in Einzelteile zerlegt und der Hecht wird mit Haken im Maul im schlimmsten Fall eledig verrecken.
Und das alles weil ein unbedarftes, bastelwütiges Kind sich und anderen etwas beweisen wollte.

Sorry - aber Angeln lernen sollte auch heißen verantwortlich zu handeln.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (27. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Ein Hecht kann mit dem Haken im Maul gar nicht abhaun, weil nämlich dieser mit dem Wirbel durch einen Draht verbunden ist.
Und außerdem ähnelt dieses "STÜCK HOLZ" sehr wohl einem Fisch, weil ich schon einen Lauftest gemacht habe!!!


----------



## Buster (27. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Darauf habe ich jetzt gewartet das sowas kommt.
Hier mal ein Zitat Deiner Anleitung:


> So einen kann man sich ganz einfach selber bauen, man muss sich dazu nur aus einem gekrümmten Ast diese Form schnitzen. Dann bohrt man etwa 7-8 mm vor dem Anfang und Ende je ein Loch. Durch das vordere steckt man einen Wirbel und hinten kann man mit einem Stück Draht einen Drilling befestigen.
> Dann kann man ihn noch mit wasserfesten Farben bemahlen.


 
Schon klar das da nun plötzlich doch ein Draht durchgezogen ist - auf eine Beschreibung wie Du den Draht verlegt hast bin ich schon garnicht mehr gespannt - ich weiß den Kinderkram als solchen einzusortieren. - Danke - reicht


----------



## Steve Deluxe (27. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Sorry, hab ich bei der Anleitung wohl vergessen, dass man Haken und Wirbel mit einem Draht verbinden muss.
Tut mir echt leid für das Missverständnis!!!


----------



## banta (27. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

hallo,
sowas kann man auch vernünftig beschreiben und nicht so von oben herab.
finde ich nicht ok!
du hast zwar recht aber die art ist unter aller sau!!!!!
tut mir leid, aber das hätte man auch anders schreiben können buster
banta


----------



## arno (27. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*



banta schrieb:


> hallo,
> sowas kann man auch vernünftig beschreiben und nicht so von oben herab.
> finde ich nicht ok!
> du hast zwar recht aber die art ist unter aller sau!!!!!
> ...


Zugestimmt!
Weil man was vergessen hat, so nen Wirbel zu machen!
Bist Du beim Militär oder was?!#q#d


----------



## Nitro (28. September 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Moin Moin!!!:m

In diesem Threat könnt ihr alle Tipps einstellen, wie man sich selber billig irgendetwas herstellen kann.

Günstig für andere Angler ist es auch an einem vorgefütterten Platz zu fischen {natürlich rein zufällig weil an dieser unzugänglichen,hängerträchtigen und Brombeeren verwucherten Stelle } der andere selbstverständlich auch scnon seit einer Woche angefüttert hat!! (Fangneid ist zum KOTZEN)

                                     MfG Nitro


----------



## Steve Deluxe (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Köderfischreuse


Man benötigt: Zwei 1,5 l  Flaschen, Schere, Draht, Schnur und wasserfestes Klebeband.

Zuerst muss man von einer Flasche den Boden abschneiden. Dann schneidet man von der anderen den Flaschenhals, also den Trichter weg.
Nun steckt man den erhaltenen Trichter von unten in die andere Flasche.Dann borht man ein paar Löcher in die Übereinanderlappung und befestigt die beiden Flaschen mit etwas Draht. Jetzt kann man das Ganze noch mit dem Klebeband stabilisieren. Zum Schluss befestigt man mit Hilfe zweier Löcher noch eine etwa 1-2 m lange Schur an der Flasche, damit man sie wieder an Land ziehen kann.
Jetzt einfach noch einen Köder hinein und ab ins Wasser.

Durch die eigentliche Öffnung der Flasche kann man die gefangenen Fische in den Eimer befördern.


----------



## arno (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*



Nitro schrieb:


> Moin Moin!!!:m
> 
> In diesem Threat könnt ihr alle Tipps einstellen, wie man sich selber billig irgendetwas herstellen kann.
> 
> ...


Also, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann hättest Du Dir das sparen können, denn das war ja absolut überflüssig!
Wenn ich es aber doch falsch verstanden habe, dann habe ich den oberen Satz nicht geschrieben!
Dann möchte ich aber Deinen Satz mal näher (ausführlicher) dar gebracht haben!


----------



## Steve Deluxe (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*



Steve Deluxe schrieb:


> Sucht euch einfach ein paar Steine mit dem gewünschten Gewicht. Gebt nun einen großen Tropfen Uhu oder Sekundenkleber darauf und wartet, bis der Kleber fast trocken ist und steckt dann einen Wirbel in den Tropfen.
> *FERTIG* (Es könnte sein, dass der Wirbel noch nicht ganz hält und ihr noch ein bischen Kleber draufgeben müsst)
> 
> Und nun viel Spaß beim Basteln und schreibt auch noch ein paar Tipps rein.




Hab da jetzt was neues, da gibts so ne Knetmasse von Uhu, glaub das ist sie  http://www.uhu.de/produkte/test_pro...auswahlKategorie=9&artikel_id=56&sprache_id=1
Die wird steinhart, hat sich neulich ein Freund von mir gekauft.
Das funktioniert glaube ich sogar noch besser.


----------



## getchyouzander (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

*Tiroler Hölzel:*
Ausgangsmaterial ist Aquarienschlauch verschiedenster Durchmesser, je nach gewünschtem Endgewicht. Der wird schräg angeschnitten, z.B. mit einer Blechschere. 
Die entstandene Kante wird mit einer billigen Feile oder Nagelfeile
ggf. geglättet, damit keine Gefahr für die Hauptschnur mehr besteht. 
Oben ins angeschrägte Ende ein Loch praktiziert, z. B. mit erhitzem Nagel. Da kommt der Wirbel rein. 

Unten ins 1. Drittel oder bis zur Hälfte idealerweise Wickelblei, welches sich einfach durch quetschen mit Schraubstock oder Rohrzange fixieren läßt.
Oder abgesägte Gewindestangen, etc....

Von oben quetsche ich dann noch Styrodurabfall rein, um für Auftrieb zu sorgen (zu finden am Ufer größerer Gewässer oder auf Baustellen.)

Auf dem Bild ist meine leichteste Version. Fliegt gut und wenn was hängenbleibt ists in der Regel das Vorfach. Selbst im Rhein bleibt das Blei meißtens dran.

Mal vor Jahrzenten in irgendeinem Heft gelesen.#6
Abgebildetes Blei ist seit 15 Jahren nicht abgerissen:vik:


----------



## heinmama (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Erst mal möchte ich sagen das man Ton und Respekt einer anderen Person gegenüber haben sollte, und das man Kritik auch auf einer sachlichen Ebene 
äußern sollte, da ansonsten sich manche Menschen nicht mehr zu fragen trauen oder Ihre Ideen nicht mehr äußern. Was eigentlich schade ist und niemanden hiermit geholfen oder gedient ist.
 Nun zu eurem Thema:

Wenn man Bedenken mit der Festigkeit des Klebers hat,

so kann man auch Baukleber aus dem Baufachhandel nehmen.
Der klebt Steine und Wirbel megafest.

Bei unserem Baustoffhändler lag so ne Probe und ich dachte das funktioniert nicht, aber unsere Gardinenstange und selbstgemachten Gewichte lehrten mich besseres. 

Ich habe mich Grün und blau an dem Zeug geärgert |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratbeim Tapezieren, bis ich den Halter samt Putz abgehauen habe.:c:c
 Man kann auch Gewichte von Autoreifen nehmen.
Einfach mal beim Reifenhändler oder in der Werkstatt nach alten Gewichten Fragen.



Viel Spaß noch beim schreiben.

Heinmama


----------



## Steve Deluxe (4. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

so hab auch noch ein neues selber bau ding gefunden:

kletteraffe:
man braucht eine leere filmdose mit deckel, kleber, einen draht und zwei plastikkugeln und einen kleinen gummiring.
zuerst schneidet man in die dose in den boden und in den deckel jeweils ein loch, durch das der stiel vom faullänzer gerade noch passt.dann biegt man den draht in der mitte so das er in zwei gleich lange hälften geteilt wurde. an den beiden enden klebt man die zwei plastikkugeln fest.dann bohrt man in den deckel und bodenb noch mal ein loch das jedoch nur so groß sein muss dass der draht hindurchpasst, und dann steckt man den draht so von oben nach unten durch dass noch etwa 2-3 cm oben herausschauen(hier sollten eigentlcih auch die stecknadeln sein , wenn man es richtig gemacht hat).das befstigt man dann mit kleber. dann bringt man den gummiring so an dass er die beiden plastikkugeln leicht zusammen drückt.
dann schiebt man das ganze von untendurch den faullänzer und man kann die schnur zwischen die beiden plastikkugeln einklemmen. bei einem biss rutscht das ganze nach oben. wenn man anschlägt flutscht die schnur zwischen den plastikkugeln wieder durch. fertig.


(ps: ich habe das ganze aus der aktuellen fisch und fang, wollte es aber hier reinschreiben für die die sie nicht haben.)


----------



## Steve Deluxe (4. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

und noch ein einhängebissanzeiger:

,man braucht: einen kugelschreiber, heiskleber, stabilen draht, zwei stecknadeln und einen gummiring.

als ersrtes entfernt man die die mine und die feder vom kugelschreiber. dann schraubtr man ihn wieder zusammen. die mine braucht man nicht mehr. die feder wird dann mit heiskleber hinten ab kugelschreiber befestigt. daran wird dann noch ein draht so geklebt, dass ma diesen dann später mit einem gummi am faullänzer befestigen kann. dann bohrt man vorne in den kegelschreiber noch ein kleines loch, in welches man dann die zwei stecknadeln so steckt, dass noch etwa 2-3cm nach oben herausschauen. diese klebt man ebenfalls fest. dann bringt man den gummiring noch so an, dass die beidsen stecknadelköpfe leicht aufeinander drücken.  FERTIG

jetzt kann man das ganze wie gesagt am faullänzer befestigen und die schnur zwischen den beiden stecknadelköpfen hin durchzwicken. bei einem biuss bewegt sich der kugelschreiber , der durch die feder jetzt elastisch ist , nach oben und bei dem anschlag flutscht die schnur wieder heraus.

(ps : eigenkreation)


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (4. April 2009)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Ich mach Anti-Tangle-Rörchen aus Messing-rörchen vom Hornbach 1m- um die 80-90 cent. In 10 cm Stücke schneiden, *ecken  sorgfältig innen und außen* mit 600 Schleifpapier abrunden, biegen und an der Biegung Karabinenwirbel daranlöten. Enden bearbeiten ist unheimlich wichtig, wenn die Schnur beim Anschlag nicht vom Vorfach abgetrennt werden soll:q. Habe schon nachdedacht, dass man als zusätzliche Sicherheit noch kurze Stücke vom Plastikrohr oder aufgebohrte Plastikkugeln an den Enden kleben kann, aber eigentlich nicht nötig. Mit Schleifpapier bearbeiten und Plastikkugel für Knotenschutz reicht.


----------



## Steve Deluxe (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

Anti-Tangle-Röchen:
 hab mir heute selbst einige ante-tangle röchen gebaut : also ich habe jeweils einen strohhalm ( nihct die normalen, sondern so extra dünne mit einem durchmesser von etwa 1mm, die sind auch stabiler wie normale) in zwei stücke schneiden, und einen wirbel mit passendem durchmesser der öse (wo normalerweise die schnur rein kommt) drüber ziehen , und mit etwas kleber fixieren.
habe ich zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, denke aber mal , es wird funkrionieren!:k


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Selbstgemacht*

bei uns sind Rheusen verboten, dachte das ist in ganz Deutschland so wenn man nicht eine Sondergenehmigung-See hat?


----------

